# Gas BBQ Connection



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

On our Chieftain we have an outside BBQ point. We have just purchased a gas BBQ. Can any one tell me where we can purchase the connector for the hose which then fits on to the out side BBQ point Many thanks Lin


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Without seeing the connection it is hard to say. I have had a quick release socket fitted to my on board gas tanks and now plug in either a bbq or patio heater. In Italy now at lake garda so the patio heater is in the uk but the bbq working great. Post a photo so we can see what you have.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CAKTANKs sell them


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We got the connector with our autotrail. If you got your van from new, you may have one lurking in with all the bits and pieces you get with the van. Ours was in a bag in the folder with all the instruction books. It looks a little bit like a cooker control knob in a dark redish colour.

Tina


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

DABurleigh, thanks for the info, although browsing the catalogue on line they don't seem to have the fitting we want. Still have sent for catalogue as its the most comprehensive one I have come across for spares. Thanks Rich


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

TinaGlen, Thanks for the info, our van is secondhand, the outside BBQ point has the tap connector you describe already fitted to it. What we are trying to locate is the part that fits into that connector the other end of it fitting into the gas pipe from the BBQ. Lin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi; Is this the one you mean?

pete


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Peejay, it could be thankyou. We went across to Southfork this morning ( no not Dallas  ) and they have supplied us with a choice of two, one is for pre 2004 the other is post. Our van may be on the crossover of the two fittings. Lin


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Lindy,

The type of fitting we have for ours looks like the one on this site. on the page for outside BBQ conections. They may be able to tell you where to get one from.

bbq point

Tina


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

TinaGlen, thank you for the info, the fitting on our Autotrail Chieftain is different to the one on the site you listed. We went to caravan accessory shop earlier today and they had the fitting we needed. Now all we need is about 3mtr of gas pipe, the place we purchased our gas bottles from sell it by the metre.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"DABurleigh, thanks for the info, although browsing the catalogue on line they don't seem to have the fitting we want."

Lin,

I thought what you wanted was part GTOBCN8, page 44 (Adobe page 46) of the current CAKTANKS catalogue:
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/catalogue2007.pdf

Dave


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Dave, bad photo didn't see the small part at the top of the pic , yes that is the piece we needed. Have managed to get one from a caravan place just up the road from us. Lin


----------

